# Down Syndrome Risk with type 1 mother



## lazh1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,
I am 32 year old type 1 diabetic and 16+2 weeks pregnant - yippeee. I just today got through my combined NT scan and blood test results and it said I was low risk but the number was 1 in 300 which I thought was on the high end of low risk. I was just wondering what numbers any other type 1 expectant mothers got and if diabetes was a factor at all. I got a call last week from the hospital saying my results were low risk (they didn't give me the number) but they hadn't put down I was type 1 diabetic so would have to send it off again to re-do. I realise the risk is still pretty low but just curious as to other peoples experience.
Thank-you


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Lazh1, welcome to the forum  I can't answer your question, but hopefully there will be other Mums or pregnant members along soon to let you know.


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi lazh1 and welcome from me too 

Congrats on the pregnancy so far - personally I have no experience of being pregnant (it's a gender thing, you know) but I bet that other T1 mums will be along shortly to add their experiences.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 23, 2011)

lazh1 said:


> Hello,
> I am 32 year old type 1 diabetic and 16+2 weeks pregnant - yippeee. I just today got through my combined NT scan and blood test results and it said I was low risk but the number was 1 in 300 which I thought was on the high end of low risk. I was just wondering what numbers any other type 1 expectant mothers got and if diabetes was a factor at all. I got a call last week from the hospital saying my results were low risk (they didn't give me the number) but they hadn't put down I was type 1 diabetic so would have to send it off again to re-do. I realise the risk is still pretty low but just curious as to other peoples experience.
> Thank-you



Hi lazh1 I know I was high risk, because of my age at the time, it was 42.  I refused the Downs Syndrome Test because I thought if it came back as a positive result, I would be in a dilemma about what to do. So I just thought it doesn't matter to me if the baby had a disability, but I was blessed with a healthy child (even though she was born at 33 weeks).  Congratulations and I hope the pregnancy goes well. Sheena


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 23, 2011)

lazh1 said:


> Hello,
> I am 32 year old type 1 diabetic and 16+2 weeks pregnant - yippeee. I just today got through my combined NT scan and blood test results and it said I was low risk but the number was 1 in 300 which I thought was on the high end of low risk. I was just wondering what numbers any other type 1 expectant mothers got and if diabetes was a factor at all. I got a call last week from the hospital saying my results were low risk (they didn't give me the number) but they hadn't put down I was type 1 diabetic so would have to send it off again to re-do. I realise the risk is still pretty low but just curious as to other peoples experience.
> Thank-you



i have to have mine even if i told i did not want one the midwife i think she did not want to say because i am over 40 i have a friend that they told her she would have 80%a down sindrome and she was so stressed until she had the amniocentesis and not even that is 100% and she had a beautiful healthy girl ( i personally dont trust this test because you have more chances to abort a healthybaby ) so good luck and dont worry too much


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi

I just wanted to welcome you to the forum and congratulate you on your pregnancy. I didn't have the down syndrome test done myself because I would have kept Jessica no matter what the outcome was.I was told though that diabetics are at higher risk's for down syndrome and spina bifada etc it's all part of being high risk during pregnancy hope that helps a little x


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations 

We had the blood test but where then told the test couldnt work because i was a diabetic, not sure why. One of those things i should have asked, but you know what its like you have 100s questions  

xxx


----------



## lazh1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses and congratuations! I kindof wish I hadn't bothered with the test either as it's just caused a bit of worry for no real reason, as probably in the grand scheme of things there are bigger risks to worry about, like heart malformations etc in the case of being type 1. 
Looking at my test results all seem ok apart from quite a high bHCG level with is probably what is skewing it down to the higher end of low risk. There seems to be other possible reasons for this, like having a slightly larger placenta, woman carrying twins will have a higher bHCG (i'm not btw!). My mind is not exactly at rest but think I have put it in perspective!


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

Just wanted to welcome you and congratulate you on the pregnancy xxxx


----------

